# What Year 335d do you own?



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

so what year do you own of this beastie?? included early years for our international owners and have left several future years open.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Best to state build date, which can be found on driver's door frame. 

Mine: Jan 2009 build.

It sat in storage until shortly before I test drove it in July 2009 with under 100 miles. It had a little over 100 on day of purchase. I hope the others that tested the car didn't abuse her. I was careful to follow recommended breakin procedure.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Build date is important because there are one or two mid-model year changes. Eg, I do have the ash tray and nets behind the front seats.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I wonder if mine might be one of the first in the USA - it is listed as a 2009 but the build date is 09/08.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

MY 2009, Build date: Apr 2009
No probs till now. 17000miles and still feels brand new


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

2009 and 2010 for me.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

My 2011 MY was built in June 2010, picked up at the Welt on June 28, 2010 with exactly 0 miles on the odometer! After 2400 miles in Europe and redelivery on 8/30/10 I'm up to about 3,000.

This car is truly special.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

autoJeff said:


> Build date is important because there are one or two mid-model year changes. Eg, I do have the ash tray and nets behind the front seats.


I'm *so happy *that I have those...which is odd since I don't use them. 

I also like the residual heat function - it seems a great deal more useful than the function that combines both climate controls.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Chrisdridley said:


> 2009 and 2010 for me.


thought about you when I didnt allow more than 1 vote per member but then again your 2010 s your wifes so she can log on and vote!!:thumbup:


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh, I didn't realize this is a *poll* until I happened to open firefox. The iphone bimmerfeset app does not indicate that its a poll. And there's no way to vote using the app.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Mine is built in June, 2010. It is a 2011 335d.

My ED > http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

2010 Model, Nov 2009 build


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

MY2009, 03/09 build.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

September, 2009 build, 2010 MY. Anyone else out there with a 9/2009 build?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

my 2011 has a may 2010 build date


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Mine: MY 2010 -build date Jan 2010


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

2011 build date 7/10

Showed 0.3 miles on odometer.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

2011. No build date yet but projected to be mid-Oct.


----------



## lep335d (Jun 30, 2010)

MY 2011 build 07/10

0.2 on the odo at the Welt.


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

lep335d said:


> MY 2011 build 07/10
> 
> 0.2 on the odo at the Welt.


Didn't they test it on the rolling road?


----------

